# Daily romanian jokes translated:



## Zephyor (Sep 16, 2016)

I'll post one joke or even more on regular basis. The jokes I'll post might be know to you allready. What i will do is translate the jokes i heard around here and hoping itll pop some laughs for soem of you. Ill begin then! 

A nuclear submarine commander hears a loud noise and asks immediatly for report. In two minutes an officer presents to him with the explanations. 
- Sir, the weaponry dept. captain's wife left him and went on an exotic vacation with her new lover in Ibitza, sir!
The  commander, on an irritated voice:
- So what!!!  
-Ibitza's screwed, Sir! 


One neighbour goes to another and tells him:
-Hey George, my son told me you'r daughter got so wasted last night....
-Wierd... my daughter told me she didn't put anything in her mouth that night ( thinking of alcohool)
-Well... I assume she lied about that aspect too. 
( Sorry to all George's ... had to use a common name) 



A cab driver is casually doing his job when the customer gently taps his shoulder to ask him something. 
The driver gets freak out, rams his car into a pole, start hiperventilatig and tell to his customer:
-Don't ever d that to me...
-I'm sorry sir, i didn't tought you'll react like this.
- I'ts my fault... in fact i was a hearse driver for 10 years before becoming a cab driver yesterday. 



Two cowboys were chit-chating. one fo them said:
-I bet i can make that bull over there laugh!
- I gotta see that to believe, ill pay you 50 $ if u win
the first cowboy goes there whispers somethign to the bull and surprise!!!! he laughs
the next day, things goes the same
- I bet i can make that bull cry.... but you'll have to give me all your cattles!
- Hell i take it , theres no way yo ucan do that!
the first cowboy goes there, stays for a couple of minutes that the bull starts crying.... 
the poor cowboy no 2 said:
- fine ill give you m ycattle... but please, tell me how you did it!
- Well.... i went there and told the bull  that his d**k was smaller than mine.... and he laught about it
then the next day i showed it..... and he began crying.


----------

